

What's it like for a startup to go on Shark Tank? The Miso Media experience. - iag
http://www.misomedia.com/2012/03/shark-week/

======
apawloski
I've only seen this show once -- and not the episode with Miso Media -- and I
always wondered how many "pitches" a company makes before they come on. Most
of the ones I saw seemed woefully unprepared (unlike Miso Media), although
that might have been the editor sensationalizing things.

------
hongquan
Don't really watch this show, but it was an entertaining episode and fun to
see how they edited it for the masses.

------
adamsfallen
I truly loved this episode - Mark Cuban is such a G.

